# duramycin 72-200 for pregnant does?



## rainedaze (Sep 7, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knows if I should be giving duramycin 72-200 to pregnant does. I read in some places where this can be given to a pregnant doe after the first weeks of pregnancy and other sites say that it cannot be given to pregnant does at all. If this can be given what is the recommended dosage?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## debitaber (Jun 6, 2003)

I have never used it. so Iwould be interested in hearing also. and what are you givig it for?


----------



## windyhollowfarm (Mar 3, 2005)

DURAMYCIN 72-200 is 200 mg per mL of the broad spectrum antibiotic oxytetracycline. Duramycin 72-200 is the GENERIC EQUIVALENT to LA-200 or Bio-Mycin 200.


Do not use any tetracycline on pregnant does or kids under six months old because It may interfere with bone & teeth formation both in utero and while kids are growing. 

I wouldnt use it if not necessary with pregnant does especially during first trimester. 

Do you need to give an antibiotic?


----------



## rainedaze (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes I need to give an antibiotic. A couple of my goats are really coughing and sneezing. They do not have the snotty nose as they did last time. I had been told in the past to give the goats duramycin for this but this was when they were not bred.
Would you recommend a different antibiotic or different form of treatment?



windyhollowfarm said:


> DURAMYCIN 72-200 is 200 mg per mL of the broad spectrum antibiotic oxytetracycline. Duramycin 72-200 is the GENERIC EQUIVALENT to LA-200 or Bio-Mycin 200.
> 
> 
> Do not use any tetracycline on pregnant does or kids under six months old because It may interfere with bone & teeth formation both in utero and while kids are growing.
> ...


----------



## windyhollowfarm (Mar 3, 2005)

Have you taken their temperatures? If so, what was the temp.?


What color is the nasal discharge?

Are these new goats or existing goats?

Have you changed hay?


----------



## rainedaze (Sep 7, 2004)

No, I have not taken my goat's temp. I do not have a thermometer right now. I am hoping to get one this weekend.

The goat does not have any nasal discharge. I have owned her since September. The hay is the same that I have been using all fall. She doesn't seem sluggish and is eating fine. 

I did give her a dose of valbazen today. Any suggestions on what to do for her would be appreciated. Thanks for your help.



windyhollowfarm said:


> Have you taken their temperatures? If so, what was the temp.?
> 
> 
> What color is the nasal discharge?
> ...


----------



## windyhollowfarm (Mar 3, 2005)

I would wait until you take a temperature. That is very important in diagnosing if a goat has an infection or not. I would get a thermometer ASAP. I use a digital one from Wal Mart. I use vaseline on the thermometer too for easier penetration.


Take the temp. see if it is low or high then act on that. I would be careful on giving meds as she is pregnant. Even if she wasnt pregnant you dont want to give meds unnecessarily as that leads to resistance.


When are they due?


If they are acting fine otherwise I would wait on giving meds until I take a temp. I know it is easy to worry as I do it with my goats too.


----------

